# Chances of getting into NYU MBA/MFA Producing Program? Acceptance rate?



## quant (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey everyone.

Is there anyone that graduated from, is currently attending, or has insights into the NYU MBA/MFA dual program, particularly in regard to their acceptance rate, number of students admitted, average age, and the desired GPA range and/or test scores they may be looking for? My background is below:

BA from top 20 American school (3.6 GPA)

Recent MFA, Producing, from top film school (think USC, UCLA, AFI), with around 3.75-3.8 GPA

Grad internships from various well-known studios and production companies (HBO, etc.) mostly in Development, but also in Business Affairs and Corporate Management

Assuming I do reasonably well on the GMAT, do I have any shot whatsoever? Are they looking for people with more of a business background as opposed to those who've mostly worked in Development, both on film and TV side? Also, are there any other MBA/MFA programs I should be looking for, or any JD/MBA dual programs that have an entertainment focus? I'm looking to groom myself for a senior management/exec position.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2016)

quant said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Is there anyone that graduated from, is currently attending, or has insights into the NYU MBA/MFA dual program, particularly in regard to their acceptance rate, number of students admitted, average age, and the desired GPA range and/or test scores they may be looking for? My background is below:
> 
> ...



You already have a film  MFA in producing and now you're looking into getting another MFA/MBA in NYU's dual degree program?


----------



## quant (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris W said:


> You already have a film  MFA in producing and now you're looking into getting another MFA/MBA in NYU's dual degree program?



Yes, but I'm actually debating forgoing the MFA half and only applying to their MBA school in Entertainment. I'm not sure I want to go through the ringer again with an MFA program, and there'd probably be lots of repeat information/material that was covered in my past program. However, I think I would want to take some film classes here and there at Tisch if admitted and allowed!

For anyone in Tisch's grad school, can Entertainment MBA and Law students enroll in any of the film/tv classes, or are the different schools pretty closed off from one another?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 9, 2019)

According to data from the application tracker:

NYU - Producing Program (Dual MBA/MFA)

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 30% (4 out of 13 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.7






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------

